# Cedar Waxwing



## Battou (Sep 21, 2008)

Taken (Handheld) with Vivatar 400mm on Canon EF, ASA 800 





Bigger Here


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 21, 2008)

I like it. Don't mind the grain of the 800 ASA at all. It isn't too visible on the feathers. The bird is very well in focus, and with the grain only on the background, it may well stay there. The greens as such are a bit too dark for my liking in part, and not yellowish enough in others, though :greenpbl:  (never mind me ).

He looks a bit ... strict.
Like a teacher who is not overly happy with his pupil ...


----------



## pugnacious33 (Sep 22, 2008)

These things are elusive. Congrats on getting a shot. I've been unsuccessful thus far. They only come here in winter, so i'll be ready this year! Again, nice shot.


----------



## Battou (Sep 22, 2008)

LaFoto said:


> I like it. Don't mind the grain of the 800 ASA at all. It isn't too visible on the feathers. The bird is very well in focus, and with the grain only on the background, it may well stay there. The greens as such are a bit too dark for my liking in part, and not yellowish enough in others, though :greenpbl:  (never mind me ).
> 
> He looks a bit ... strict.
> Like a teacher who is not overly happy with his pupil ...



Thanks, I've always thought of them as bandits but teacher works 



pugnacious33 said:


> These things are elusive. Congrats on getting a shot. I've been unsuccessful thus far. They only come here in winter, so i'll be ready this year! Again, nice shot.



Thanks, I happened to catch them in a flock this year, nesting on an island next to one of the bridges in town. Thankfully this group was not too camera shy, I actually have over a dozen from this outing, They seemed to enjoy posing for me one at a time.

Trying to chase these guys down when thay are alone is darn near impossible, just about everything I had gotten of one prior was unuseable because of it being elevated beyound what I can accomplish.


----------



## Alex_B (Sep 22, 2008)

I like that it is not sitting on a stereotype branch, but on a piece of civilisation, which still does not disturb the shot as a nature shot but actually adds to it.


----------



## Battou (Sep 22, 2008)

Thank you.


----------



## Battou (Sep 22, 2008)

Nothing More?


----------



## emptypockets (Sep 24, 2008)

We occasionally see Cedar Waxwings here in Iowa, but I haven't been able to capture one yet. I would've like to have seen a little tighter crop on the bird and being able to see the grains in the shot is a little distracting. Overall, a nice shot of a hard to capture bird!


----------



## Battou (Sep 24, 2008)

emptypockets said:


> We occasionally see Cedar Waxwings here in Iowa, but I haven't been able to capture one yet. I would've like to have seen a little tighter crop on the bird and being able to see the grains in the shot is a little distracting. Overall, a nice shot of a hard to capture bird!



A tighter crop would have made the grain that much more evident, in truth I would have liked to get it a little tighter too, but I did not want to overwhelm it with grain.

Thanks, I was having quite a bit of difficulty with the waxwings here for some time, it seems they like to perch high. More often than not I would come across them they where perched a hundred feet some times two hundred feet above me and with their size, it's a needle in a heystack even with a 400mm lens. That powerline he is sitting on is next to an elevated bridge and is even avout fifteen to twenty feet above the road surface of the bridge, it was a perfect spot for me. The bird felt like it was far enough from the ground to be comfortable and the near by bridge gave me a great angle to work with.


----------

